# Warranty Issue with Clarisonic



## liquidlinernote (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought my Clarisonic Mia 2 at Sephora a few days after Christmas. Used it for about 3-4 days, loved it. Didn't read the handy instruction about plugging it in before use, so after about day 4, I went to plug it in as it had officially run out of juice.

I plugged it in, everything was fine, but when I checked back 30 minutes later, the unit wasn't lighting up. I tried about 5 different outlets, I tried separating the unit from the charger, etc. Nothing was working.

So I e-mailed Clarisonic about it to see about having the charger replaced as I bought the Mia2 specifically because it had a two-year warranty provided by Clarisonic, compared with the Mia's one year.

At first they kept asking me for my order number, and I had to repeatedly say that I bought it at Sephora. Then they kept saying they couldn't help me because I didn't buy it from them. I pointed out that the warranty covered both the Clarisonic website *and* approved retailers. Didn't really get a response.

Eventually I just exchanged it at Sephora because of their great 90-day policy, but I'm still very worried about the two-year warranty that I specifically paid more money for.

I've still been going back-and-forth on e-mail (when I tried to call they told me that they couldn't help me unless I had it in my hand, and I'm not comfortable lugging my unit to work), but it's this endless loop of "I can't find your order number" and then "I can't help you."

Apparently they don't bother to read the thread.

Finally I just wrote: "If anything happens to my unit, who do I contact to see about having it replaced as per your company's warranty?"

This was the response:

"dear customer,

i do not know and i  have no method to help you"

That hasn't been altered, by the way. It literally looks like someone texted it.

So I don't know what to do. I'm increasingly worried that this company won't honor its warranty and I'll be stuck with a $200 unit (after tax) that doesn't work at some point down the line.

Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

No however since you bought it and the extended warranty from Sephora you should ask them.


----------



## liquidlinernote (Jan 10, 2013)

But to clarify, I didn't pay for an extended warranty. The two-year warranty was advertised on the box. It wasn't a sticker that Sephora slapped on there -- it was on the box from Clarisonic.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't get why they don't know what to do. It's pretty clear on their site: http://www.clarisonic.com/customer_care/warranty_and_returns/



> Following are the warranty terms for each Clarisonic model:
> 
> 
> Clarisonic Aria: 2 years
> ...


 It also goes on to talk about returns and it states in that section that if you bought it from an authorized dealer you can still return it with them directly so the SAME would apply to the warranty.


----------



## liquidlinernote (Jan 10, 2013)

The only thing I can imagine is that the phone line has a better method of directing you to the "company's" customer service, rather than the website's? Maybe I'm dealing with the Clarisonic storefront instead of Clarisonic itself?

I'm just very confused.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Call customer service, in my opinion contacting a rep from a company is always the best way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm with Gabi, talk to a live person versus email.


----------

